# Circle City Ride, Palm Sunday! OC CA  April 14



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA April 14*th Palm Sunday!
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. Wear a Shirt with Palms and/or include palm fronds on your bike.
When: Sunday Mar 10th Meet at 10:00am, and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.





See You There!*

*

*


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 19, 2019)

Okay, gonna try and drag jrg out and meet up with goatroper and tripple 3 and everyone else....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Okay, gonna try and drag jrg out and meet up with goatroper and tripple 3 and everyone else....



Bump this for next Sunday's Ride.
Wear a "Palm" shirt or skirt for Palm Sunday!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 12, 2019)

fall in !!!!!!!!!!! who coming sunday ????????????? ride them don,t hide them....... make it happen captain    let,s roll


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 12, 2019)

My girl found us both palm shirts and I've been trying to put together a new project'41 BFG DX just got today, might have had a few to many but think it's a roller right now! But why bring a clunker when should bring....



That's what built today... I like to floss nice Stuff I have, leave these for the beach!


----------



## Goatroper (Apr 12, 2019)

Can I ride a motorcycle ?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2019)

Goatroper said:


> Can I ride a motorcycle ?



Not with this group please.
There's a motor meeting today in HB early.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ride-to-donut-derelicts-in-huntington-beach-on-april-13th.149366/
We always have a great time and the weather is perfect.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 13, 2019)

So just loaded up, 



And have to get bike ready and load backpack with, duh, stuff



Just built it never know! Hittin oside train station 815, be in your hood 925! Lookin forward to cruzin another hood other than mine! Hope to meet fellow cabers and good ole boys who like to ride fudgein bikes!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 13, 2019)

Peace out...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Happy Palm Sunday!
I was informed that there is a car show at the Circle today.
Same time and Place; Walk your bikes by the Fancy Old Cars please.
Respect!
Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2019)

On my way to the train








Then I buy a ticket and find out no train service north from oside, f me! On a fn bus now, doh.....


----------



## kevin x (Apr 14, 2019)

There’s a new parking structure 2 blocks away at Lemon and Maple. Free parking.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 14, 2019)

Great to finally go on the circle city ride today - car show + perfect weather!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 14, 2019)

A few more


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thank you for those pics Mark. @markivpedalpusher 
Thanks to all 25 Riders to show up and Enjoy the Ride!











We had a few 1st time riders with the Circle City Crew.
See you next Month on May 12, the 2nd Sunday.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2019)

Was a great time, waiting for the train!


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2019)

Did a little of the CC ride but had to go back to ck the car show.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looked like a fun ride with lots of cool bikes! That maroon schwinn motorbike is insanely nice!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 15, 2019)

Was a fun day until was on the train and got my backpack stolen! Somehow this little old black lady asked me to help her with her bags as someone grabbed my poop! Pretty brave and lame of them, will not be helping old hags again! Loss of faith in the human race!!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 15, 2019)

*Hopefully it was not the earlier load up,sure you had a bag,,,Just Kiddin,,not bad for Palm Sunday Ride,nice weather ,
Trip3,Fine Job on organizing,
YA ALL ,,KEEP DA FAITH,,ITS TOUGH OUT THERE*


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 15, 2019)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Hopefully it was not the earlier load up,sure you had a bag,,,Just Kiddin,,not bad for Palm Sunday Ride,nice weather ,
> Trip3,Fine Job on organizing,
> YA ALL ,,KEEP DA FAITH,,ITS TOUGH OUT THERE*



Not sure what you meant, but all good! Good to meet everyone!


----------

